# MBA Aspirants



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 10, 2011)

so guys how many of u'll will be giving cat/xat/snap/mat etc..  and the various other MBA entrance exams?

which test series have u joined ? time, pt education etc. i've joined time

when do the forms come out? what books do you refer to?

let us discuss all this... here


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 15, 2011)

lol... expected a better response.


----------



## mrintech (Jun 15, 2011)

* AIMCAT from TIME is the best Test Series
* Forms comes out in the Month of August and continue
* Books: Arihant Quantum CAT and TIME Material for English & DI
* Best Forum: PagalGuy


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 16, 2011)

mrintech said:


> * AIMCAT from TIME is the best Test Series
> * Forms comes out in the Month of August and continue
> * Books: Arihant Quantum CAT and TIME Material for English & DI
> * Best Forum: PagalGuy



are u an mba aspirant?


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 25, 2011)

For VA you can also try getting your hands on IMS materials & questions from their SIMCAT test series.

@ssk - even I've joined T.I.M.E...Are you referring any books for VA??


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 25, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> For VA you can also try getting your hands on IMS materials & questions from their SIMCAT test series.
> 
> @ssk - even I've joined T.I.M.E...Are you referring any books for VA??



no i'm not, VA is my strong suite

what about quants.. are the time material enough.. or are u solving arun sharma etc..?


----------



## henneryfall (Jun 26, 2011)

After graduation join th mba but some criteria needed for admission like you get minimum 50% at graduation.student passed compulsory the cat,mat,open mat exam.many type of specialization offer many colleges.


----------

